# Extreme booty gain!



## Steatopygous

Hi everyone!

I tried to find stories where the focus was booty increasy. There are a very amazing story (The Ballon Behind Her) where Caitlin (beatifull woman) transform in a sexy steatopygous woman! 

If you look at web steatopygia its a woman condition where every weight gain (fat) go straight on their butt! 

I saw a medicine case of a 32 years old woman that after her puberty her booty increased so big (only butt)! Then she made a liposuction (unfortunatly!) and get 10,5 liters of fat. Only of buttocks! Can you imagine her! Thats a beatifull girl!

Well, back to stories. I tried to find some new stories about butt gain but I cant find no one like that (The ballon behind her). Can someone tell me where I could find it. I mean only booty gain! I am a big fan.

Thank you.


----------



## Coop

Well. Booty Bustin and Tiffany's Expansion seem to concentrate more on the butt region although they protagonists get fat everywhere.

The Melissa series is another good story to look at.

I also suggest the following:

Big Butt Betty
Attitude Adjustment
Gem Sisters
The Other Side *My story!*
Julie is Jealous
Shopping One Day
Any story by Deyrk Shane


----------



## Caine

Hey Coop, can you provide a link to the Gem Sisters story?


----------



## Blackjack

Caine said:


> Hey Coop, can you provide a link to the Gem Sisters story?



Here you go!


----------



## Steatopygous

Thank you for attention in my request.
I read this story (Bustin, Amber). Yes must stories that I found there is a big gain in booty but always belly etc. I would like to find some stories (maybe real) about woman who heavy this problem (?): every gain go straight on rear. I know that its happen. I already saw woman like that. I dont have words when I saw a lady with it!
I would like the link for that stories that you sugest to me. If someone have another, please tell me here.


----------



## Caine

heres another for ya dude, its one I have from my yahoo group but its also posted on my DA, here ya go! http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39713297/


----------



## monkeyman

hey coop do u think u could get those links to those stories that u put out i love booty gain stories espeacially wen they get too big for there jeans and they rip i read ur the other side story it was fantastic i like more of the self denial gains but the story u did was great
Big Butt Betty

tiffanys expansion
Attitude Adjustment
Julie is Jealous
Shopping One Day * this one sounds nice****
Any story by Deyrk Shane


----------



## Coop

Just check the story page on the site.

As for any story by Deryk Shane, the only ones I know are available are Tiffany's Expansion and A Lab Experiment Gone Right. Both of which can be found on the story page of the site.


----------



## Observer

Just an addendum - which I have to periodically mention:

We have two search engines, both based on keywords, that can be used to locate stories or subjects.

The first is for the v-bulletin forums, with nested links on the upper right of the sidebar at four levels: all forums, forum divisions (of which the Library is on), individual forums, and threads. Simply click on the search link for the desired level, type in a word of at least four characters and all occurrences at or below the selected level will be listed.

The second is for the Weight Room story archive. It is actually a Google mini-search and applies to all files in the main archive. It does not, however, extend to the "closets" branching off the main archive or to other Dimensions pages containing stories. We are gradually selectively migrating stories from those other locations, as well as the main archive, into the Library.

Using the two search engines above all of the listed stories can be located except "Shopping One Day." It might be nice if Coop would track that one down for us.


----------



## Coop

Here you go


----------



## Sparrow

I like this thread.


----------



## Coop

I do too.

I like big fat butts. I just love to snuggle up to them like a big pillow and fall asleep on them.


----------



## Steatopygous

Hi Coop,

I was looking for great booty growth stories and then I find the amazing Deryk Shane! I like his stories especially that one: The Cheerleader Squad.
I like that girl, Alex :smitten: and I would like to know what happen next to Rachel :huh: after the Alex Gigantic Booty Girl in the Woods ? 
Do you know where I can find a lot of Deryk Stories?
Thank you!


----------



## lorshafter

I would also like to know where else I could find stories by Deryk Shane. I remember that Cheerleading one to be one of the best that I had ever read and I still search for it all these years later. If someone has it it would truly make my day if it were to finally see the light of day again.


----------



## Observer

Deryk Shane surfaced after six years in this thread - unfortunately we have no email address. He related the tragic cause of his departure from writing after 45 stories in the "Fat Talk" thread. Hopefully history has not repeated itself.


----------



## lorshafter

so basically unless he reposts the story it won't be found. Thats a real shame, he was a very talented author and I feel like his works should live on. I was hoping someone had it saved from forever ago, oh well, sad though.


----------



## Deryk Shane

Give it time, give it time. I still have them. Although a few of them are missing their original endings.

I just came back to the forum after several months since my first 'return'. I've written more, and have just posted another story that inexplicably is being waited on the approval of a moderator (?).

Anyways, I'll post them sometime.

Thanks for your interest and appreciation. It's posts like yours and Steatopygous's that make me feel bad for neglecting them for so long, hidden away where eager eyes are unable to read.

Deryk Shane

P.S., Steato, I saw the article, too. Did you see the text-only version or the one with pictures? I had downloaded the pictures previously but lost them in a hard drive failure.


----------



## Steatopygous

Hi Deryk Shane,

Thank you. I like your stories so much. I hope that you write more or keep the sequence for some of the old stories (like e.g. The Chearleaders Squad!).
Unfortunately, I only read the text. I didnt see the pictures. And also I discover that right now that link "http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/weightbbs/archive/webbbs_config.pl" doesnt work anymore. And I didnt save the stories :doh:

Thank you again and if I find something I will send it to you and our friend for booty gain stories.

Brgds,

Steatopygous


----------



## Deryk Shane

I'll post my stories online soon enough. Just some decisions I have to make. As well as time to sit down and go through them and start posting.

Deryk Shane


----------

